# Carbon Bottecchia group-buy brewing.....



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Mike is proposing a Bottecchia frameset group buy over at bikeforums.net.....

$399 with free shipping! (fork deal forthcoming)

using this frame:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190120532076&indexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*If you like the Pedal Force ZX3...*

...you should really like this. Same geometry, same material, same manufacturer.


----------

